# Got the wife back on the bike on Saturday



## rugby bloke (22 Feb 2016)

Not great conditions, squally rain, headwind, steep climb at the start of the ride. Despite all this senior management enjoyed her first ride for years. Going to keep on regular riding, hopefully be able to tackle a Sportive together in the summer. The only draw back is the thought of having to spent a bit of cash and buy her a decent road bike at some stage !


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

Good stuff. My wife is keen to get back to rides at weekends at the caravan, provided my docs let me start riding shortly. The plan is to take them all down next week and leave them there (I'll bring my MTB back though) for weekend rides. The weather is a key issue as the wind on the coast can be a mare.


----------



## derrick (22 Feb 2016)

Riding with your partner can have it's ups and downs, I ride with my wife most of the time. But sometimes it's nice just to go and ride with mates, or on your own. Don't know how you ride but there is a big difference in our abilities when on the bike. I have to wait at the top of hills and on any long straight she has trouble keeping up. Distance wise 100 + miles for Deb is no problem. Touring rides is where it comes into it's own, We love touring as a couple and with friends. Some times you just need space. Good Luck. 

I also know a couple of the girls in the club have the same problem, There husbands or boy friends cannot keep up with them.


----------



## rugby bloke (22 Feb 2016)

At this stage there is a massive difference between us, both in terms of speed and hill climbing. However I'm hoping with practice we can reduce the gap. At the end of the day its nice to be able to share time on the bikes. The challenge will be to find the time to have rides together plus for me to take longer rides in preparation for RideLondon.


----------



## Tommy2 (23 Feb 2016)

After buying my wife a road bike which she didn't get on with, then her sitting on the hybrid that was too small for me I convinced her to sit on the road bike again on the turbo trainer and we made a few adjustments, mainly moving the seat up a good 2 inches and swapping it for a slimmer one instead of the massive padded arm chair thing that was on it, which she originally thought wanted lowering even more than it was, she now seems quite excited about getting on the bike.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Mar 2016)

Just been for a cheeky lunchtime ride, Senior Management suggested down to one of our favorite cafes and back for lunch. Her MTB is off the road, in need of some light fettling so she borrowed my MTB. As the route was mainly along a poorly maintained cycle path, whilst she was happily peddling along it over the bumps and through the mud, I was like Bambi on ice on my road bike !


----------



## Dec66 (24 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> At this stage there is a massive difference between us, both in terms of speed and hill climbing. However I'm hoping with practice* I can reduce her to tears as I absolutely humiliate her, and leave her a quivering, wheezing heap at the foot of every climb*



FTFY. Or is that just me? 

To be honest, I think Mrs. 66 would, if she were interested, become a very fast and capable cyclist in a short space of time. She has all the right physical attributes.

The problem is, she won't cycle, unless it's at 8mph along a gravel path.


----------



## coco69 (24 Mar 2016)

The thought of riding my bike on a regular basis with my wife horrifies me....


----------



## sheddy (24 Mar 2016)

It would help if she had her own bike !


----------

